# OT: Recs for edgy stage/performance clothing?



## sweetsweettart (Oct 18, 2007)

for a musician....

I am looking for some online places to find cool/edgy/trendy/unique clothes to mix and match and put together some outfits for performances...any recs would be great. I dont feel like scavengering through boutiques and stuff....

maybe something like pussycat dolls style, but nothing to trashy looking or goth, more of a glam look

also, i like english/british influennced styles as well

just unique clothing that you wouldnt see everyday or wear everyday on the street, but not too costumey or strange looking....


----------



## GreekChick (Oct 18, 2007)

How about American Apparell?


----------



## j_absinthe (Oct 18, 2007)

I was just about to mention American Apparel. Or thrift stores!

A pair of metallic lamee tights with an oversized oldschool band tee, some stilletoes and some cool jewelry could be hot-it works for me.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 20, 2007)

Thrift stores will be your best bet.


----------

